
Quantum Computers Are the Ultimate Paper Tiger - stambros
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/quantum-computers-are-ultimate-paper-tiger-101682
======
hasseweyl
>Due to superposition, a quantum computer with 100 qubits can represent 2^100
solutions simultaneously

Quantum computers would not solve hard search problems instantaneously by
simply trying all the possible solutions at once [1]

The single most common misconception, right, which you find repeated in almost
every popular article about the subject that is written says, well, a
classical computer is made of bits, and so it can just try each possible
solution one by one, but a quantum computer is made of qubits, which can be
zero and one at the same time, and this means that if you have 100 qubits,
that the quantum computer can explore two to the hundredth power states
simultaneously, and then it can just try all the possible answers at once. [2]

[1] [https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/)
[2] [https://blog.ycombinator.com/scott-aaronson-on-
computational...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/scott-aaronson-on-
computational-complexity-theory-and-quantum-computers/)

